# Gorilla axle outters



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anybody rebuilt stock axles with gorilla outters? Any reviews? Just curious because I've neve broken a bar or my inner u-joint. Trying to keep my options open


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think your gonna get a Gorilla joint to fit on a stock axle....unless you know something I dont lol. All the monkey axles I've seen are physically larger all around, pretty sure a stock axle bar wont work, but if you can make it work then definitely post up how you did it.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gorilla makes outter joints that fit stock bars, I spoke to one of the reps and he said its basically the exact same joint as a gorilla axle just made to fit a stock. BUT THEY CARRY NO WARANTY. He also reassured me that I WILL NOT BREAK THE JOINT. I'd break something else first


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Thats good info. I dont think anybody here was aware of that.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Thats good info. I dont think anybody here was aware of that.


I wasn't good info....


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Man well I'm most likely going to go that route BUT the no waranty worries me


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

gorillas only have a 1 yr warrenty if u guy the hole axle anyway. if i was u i would just buy u a set of rhinos


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

To my knowledge Rhinos aren't produced for the front of my bike


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Most likely going to end up with cobras. Same price as just the outters and come with a 1 year waranty. Buddy of mine just bought em and talked him into a lifetime warranty for a few extra dollars.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really? What kinda bike u have? And how cobra axles hold up? 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

03 popo 700 with the inner u joint. From what I've read and seen forever. Constructed from car cv joints and a bigger bar than monkeys I think. Also only retail for 250. On one of the boards a guy had 100 hp brute force that is a race bike and broke monkey axles and switched to cobras and neve broke one. Now IM NOT SAYING THEY ARE THE BESt OR THAT MONKEYS ARE NO GOOD! Just stating what I've seen/read


----------



## 518atv (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, I am wondering if anybody has found an indestructible axle, or at least one with a lifetime warranty. I see someone mentioned gorilla. I hate to sell my new rims and tires and put smaller/lighter ones on, but it seems like the drive train can not handle the weight and abuse I love to give it! Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

From what I understand cobras are tough maybe toughest and have a one year for 250$ a piece. They are a small outfit and money talks bullshit walks with him. I've heard of him being persuaded into extending or offering longer warranties 


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------

